# Suggested tabbing method for MERM (and all PE references)



## Shaggy

Here is the way I tabbed my MERM for last April's PE exam. At first glance, you might think it looks like an unorganized mess.







Notice that I have specific topics tabbed on the top of the book. This typically is a tab to get me to a specific formula, or data table.






And the MERM chapters are tabbed on the side of the book






When it all comes together, I can quickly find (in this example) my fluids data by going to the fluids section then looking at the top of the book to find the specific subject (moody diagram). Also note the way I tabbed the appendices, I started with the front most appendix and placed a tab in the upper left corner of the book. I worked my way clockwise around to the bottom right side of the book. I didn't tab every appendix, on the ones that were used most often.

I thought this was pretty slick so I thought I would share. This organization method definitely allowed me to quickly find necessary data during the test.


----------



## deep

This is a very good method and thanx for sharing with us. Aparantly I m trying to use the same method and working on it but helps when suggestions like this are made...


----------



## Shaggy

Another thing to note. I didn't much care for using the tabs that you insert the folded paper into (the ones I have on the side of my book). The problem with them is sometimes the paper will slip out. I ended up using a little white glue (you know the elmer's stuff you used in kindergarten) to hold them in place.


----------



## Guest

Wow ... tabbing your way to success !! lusone:

Those are excellent suggestions shaggy !! I wish I would have exercised a little more forethought for my tabbing expedition. :true:

JR


----------



## ktulu

Shaggy-

Thanks for posting a picture of your tabbing method. A lot easier to see a visual than to read a description. I think I will use your method; looks like a great way to get to info faster.

:thumbs:

ktulu


----------



## Dleg

Nice photos. Looks like something I was thinking about trying (tabbing equations, constants on the top or bottom of the book), but just never got around to it.

I got scared of the "insert" type tabs and did not use them. I was worried that a fallen insert might get me kicked out the exam for violating the NCEES "no loose papers" rule. :vadar: So I cut off the three or four I had already attached, and just went with the colored plastic Post-It tabs. To make sure I didn't have any trouble on test day, I taped each one down to make it "permanent" a few days before the exam.

My method of organization was just to color-code the tabs by exam subject, and to constantly re-arrange them until I was ready to perma-tape, so that they were in a nice, neat order.


----------



## Dark Knight

Not trying to ruin the thread but remember to check with your State Board before tabbing.

Some states have pretty ridiculous rules about it.


----------



## TouchDown

Shaggy - this is real similar to what I used. As long as you are familiar with what you've done, and how to navigate, there are enless options.

I used the bottom of my book (when looking at the cover), to tab different "areas" (ie. HVAC, Design, the basic MERM chapters), then I tabbed the side of the book with all the relevant equations, and marked the top of the book with all the useful charts / tables that gives numbers for the equations. I attempted to color code so that if I was working in HVAC, most of the tabs were yellow - making it a nice visual cue to find relavant information.

Once I finished and passed the exam - I removed all the flags from the bottom of the book, so I could set it upright. They were mainly the chapter markers called out in MERM anyway.

Luis is right, but I think in most cases, tabs are OK - just go get some nice one's that can't be removed that easy. I bought about $50-$60 bucks worth of tabs for this, from Office Depot. I think they were scotch brand and were "heavy duty".


----------



## Shaggy

I am told that California is pretty notorious for the "no loose articles" rules. Specifically Pomona where I took the exam. I didn't have any problems. The tabs that I liked were these:

http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=...all&amp;An=text

I attempted to color code mine as well. Unfortunately only the fluorescent tabs were available in the stores in my area. Back to the loose articles rules. I believe most places don't want to see actual post-it notes used as page markers. The only way those are allowed is if they are taped down as Dleg suggested.


----------



## Fordman101

I tabbed my MERM, Cameron, Shigley and Potter the same way because it helps a whole lot when dealing with a "beat the clock" issue.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Just finished tabbing the chapters and sections of my MERM. I'll be doing important formulas/tables/charts as I start working examples.

Thanks, Shaggy!


----------



## Guest

^^^ So would that make you Capt Tabbin' then ?? :laugh:

:w00t:

JR


----------



## NCST8ENGR

I did a similar thing - thought this might just add to your submission. since i was doing HVAC depth, i put allthose at the bottom of the book, I put all the fluid items on the right side and all the machine/fatigue etcetc on the top. I also tabbed the appendix in the similar fashion. It's basically what you were talking about with colors, but this way, i knew the area to look and i could put different colors for the different topics in the area instead of looking for a specific color.

also, i found the neon color post it tabs (that are a little thicker) to be a little more useful &amp; I learned that it's better to write in pen, than pencil - get smudge marks..


----------



## Shaggy

figured I would bump this to the top for the newest crop of test takers.


----------



## P.E. Luchion

Shaggy said:


> figured I would bump this to the top for the newest crop of test takers.


Thanks Im a new member and will be sitting for the exam October 2008 this sounds like it will be very helpful


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I fully endorse the Shaggy Method. I used it and passed the first time.

Thanks, Shaggy!


----------



## GT ME

Definitely an organized mess. I only had about 10 tabs.

I think it was easier understanding the content of the chapters and concepts.


----------



## Shaggy

GT ME said:


> Definitely an organized mess. I only had about 10 tabs.
> I think it was easier understanding the content of the chapters and concepts.



What about finding data in tables and charts? I didn't waste any time looking at an index.


----------



## JoeysVee

I like putting tabs on the bottom and side of the book. My experience is the tabs on the top of the book are difficult to see on an exam table so I use them on the bottom and side then I'll switch the bottom to the top after the exam so the book can sit up.


----------



## Baconbit

Hi All. I am taking the exam here in about 2 weeks and have plans this week to go in and finish off all my tabbing...wanted to look at this example, but when I pull up the thread, there are no pictures showing up in Shaggy's post from July 31, 2007...are the pics there? I am doing something wrong such that I can't see them? Any help is appreciated - thanks.


----------



## Shaggy

Baconbit said:


> Hi All. I am taking the exam here in about 2 weeks and have plans this week to go in and finish off all my tabbing...wanted to look at this example, but when I pull up the thread, there are no pictures showing up in Shaggy's post from July 31, 2007...are the pics there? I am doing something wrong such that I can't see them? Any help is appreciated - thanks.



Yep, pictures are there. In order to view images, you have to be logged in.

Good luck on the test.


----------



## Tiffani

Shaggy said:


> Yep, pictures are there. In order to view images, you have to be logged in.
> Good luck on the test.



I am a visual person, thanks for the description and help. I am currently logged on, and still not able to review the pictures. Where is it located on the post?

Thanks!


----------



## Agg97

Tiffani,

Try clicking on the "My Controls" link at the top of the page and make sure the setting that says "Do you wish to view images in posts, such as smilies and posted images?" is "YES".

EDIT: It's under the "Board Options" on the left-hand side.


----------



## roadwreck

Agg97 said:


> Tiffani,
> Try clicking on the "My Controls" link at the top of the page and make sure the setting that says "Do you wish to view images in posts, such as smilies and posted images?" is "YES".
> 
> EDIT: It's under the "Board Options" on the left-hand side.


If that doesn't work the image hosting site that Shaggy has used my be blocked for you. Try logging on from a different computer (not on the same network).


----------



## Tiffani

roadwreck said:


> If that doesn't work the image hosting site that Shaggy has used my be blocked for you. Try logging on from a different computer (not on the same network).


Yea, those settings were already set to yes. Therefore, I will have to try on another computer. Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Tiffani

Tiffani said:


> Yea, those settings were already set to yes. Therefore, I will have to try on another computer. Thanks for your assistance!


OK, FYI, I am able to see the photos now from another computer. Thanks again!


----------



## Coop

Hey Shaggy,

I know this is an odd question, but it looks like you did a thorough job of tabbing the book and I was wondering if it was all possible to make a guide to you tabbing like a list of topics with page numbers to help save a lot of time for people who want to tab with your method. I know that you are probably a busy person but I was hoping it wouldn't take too long to help everyone on the board out a little bit. Secondly, people could tab or not topics they deem important and could tab things you didn't put in but I believe a guide by you would be very beneficial.

Coop


----------



## Agg97

Coop said:


> Hey Shaggy,
> I know this is an odd question, but it looks like you did a thorough job of tabbing the book and I was wondering if it was all possible to make a guide to you tabbing like a list of topics with page numbers to help save a lot of time for people who want to tab with your method. I know that you are probably a busy person but I was hoping it wouldn't take too long to help everyone on the board out a little bit. Secondly, people could tab or not topics they deem important and could tab things you didn't put in but I believe a guide by you would be very beneficial.
> 
> Coop


I'd recommend tabbing the content on your own. This is one of those things where the process is just as important as the end result. When I did it, it was the #1 thing that helped me get intimately familiar with the content in the MERM. To each his own, though. For what it's worth, I tabbed the heck out of the fluids and thermo sections, but only have a handful of things tabbed in the rest of the book. I guess I'm a minimalist who only wants the extremely important things tabbed (e.g. Bernoulli's extended equation, NPSHA, ideal gas thermo, etc.).


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Coop said:


> Hey Shaggy,
> I know this is an odd question, but it looks like you did a thorough job of tabbing the book and I was wondering if it was all possible to make a guide to you tabbing like a list of topics with page numbers to help save a lot of time for people who want to tab with your method. I know that you are probably a busy person but I was hoping it wouldn't take too long to help everyone on the board out a little bit. Secondly, people could tab or not topics they deem important and could tab things you didn't put in but I believe a guide by you would be very beneficial.
> 
> Coop


Look closely at what he did. Tab the topic on the side, and color key it with subsections on the bottom.

On the top use color keyed tabs for equations/charts/tables YOU feel are important.


----------



## Coop

Agg97 said:


> I'd recommend tabbing the content on your own. This is one of those things where the process is just as important as the end result. When I did it, it was the #1 thing that helped me get intimately familiar with the content in the MERM. To each his own, though. For what it's worth, I tabbed the heck out of the fluids and thermo sections, but only have a handful of things tabbed in the rest of the book. I guess I'm a minimalist who only wants the extremely important things tabbed (e.g. Bernoulli's extended equation, NPSHA, ideal gas thermo, etc.).


I understand you advice. I have already done all the problems associated with the book and am familiar with it. I was going to tab on my own but was hoping that it would help me from missing something.


----------



## Shaggy

I can and will put a list together of what I tabbed, but it is unlikely that I will be able to get it up before you guys take the test (7 days). Like the others have stated, the act of tabbing what you feel is important has its own inherent value. When I tabbed my books, it wasn't that I went through the books and thought "ah, this is important." It was while I was working problems (NCEES sample, MERM sample, MERM practice, PPI 6min sols). When I found a useful equation or data table, I marked it.

Also, it should be noted... On the page that received a tab indicating important data (equation or table), I hi-lited the equation or table so that when I got to the page, I didn't have to search for the equation.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Shaggy said:


> Also, it should be noted... On the page that received a tab indicating important data (equation or table), I hi-lited the equation or table so that when I got to the page, I didn't have to search for the equation.


I did the same thing, but starred the equation in red ink because hiliters tended to bleed through.


----------



## bph

Capt Worley PE said:


> I did the same thing, but starred the equation in red ink because hiliters tended to bleed through.


I highlighted the crap out of my MERM. I also had bleed through, which was really bad, so I switched to a 'dry' highlighter. The best seems to be by TOMBOW, it's like correction tape, but is transparent flourescent yellow. Harder to use than standard highlighter, but the standard highlighter was damaging flip side of the pages, so switched to this and it has worked well.

see:

http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=...fice%20Supplies

BPH


----------



## Tiffani

Coop said:


> I understand you advice. I have already done all the problems associated with the book and am familiar with it. I was going to tab on my own but was hoping that it would help me from missing something.


I incorporated the Shaggy tabbing method as an idea of how I would tab my MERM as well as utilized the MERM subject sheets attachment - MERM_11th_Subjects.pdf from Matt-NM post: MERM Subject Sheets . The 11th and 12th editions were similar.

Both very helpful post.... Thanks!


----------



## Coop

Tiffani said:


> I incorporated the Shaggy tabbing method as an idea of how I would tab my MERM as well as utilized the MERM subject sheets attachment - MERM_11th_Subjects.pdf from Matt-NM post: MERM Subject Sheets . The 11th and 12th editions were similar.
> Both very helpful post.... Thanks!


Thanks for the scans. I have taken the scans and put together a MERM Guide. It has the topics per category then chapter and then gives a page number per topic. I find this faster than going the index every time. If you find it useful go ahead and use it if not don't. I figured I had it made I might as well share it. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Tiffani

Coop said:


> Thanks for the scans. I have taken the scans and put together a MERM Guide. It has the topics per category then chapter and then gives a page number per topic. I find this faster than going the index every time. If you find it useful go ahead and use it if not don't. I figured I had it made I might as well share it. Any feedback is appreciated.


Looks good Coop. Thanks for re-doing the list by adding the pages as well as making it a word doc. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bph

Coop said:


> Thanks for the scans. I have taken the scans and put together a MERM Guide. It has the topics per category then chapter and then gives a page number per topic. I find this faster than going the index every time. If you find it useful go ahead and use it if not don't. I figured I had it made I might as well share it. Any feedback is appreciated.


Coop, thanks for the extra work, I will print it out and use it.


----------



## Agg97

Thanks for sharing, Coop. Looks helpful.


----------



## Shaggy

Just a bump for the new kids in town.


----------



## Sschell

good thinking shag!


----------



## Shaggy

another courtesy bump for the new kids of October.


----------



## MechGuy

Shaggy said:


> another courtesy bump for the new kids of October.


The Shaggy method is tried and true! Two thumbs up.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

I did "The Shag" as well, only changed one thing.

I started out putting tabs on pages  I thought  I would need, but I ended up with a bunch of tabs I didn't ever use that cluttered up the book.



So I started doing this: as I was working problems I would tab something I actually used to work a problem, this kept me from adding way to many tabs.


----------



## Agg97

D. Kephart said:


> I did "The Shag" as well, only changed one thing.
> I started out putting tabs on pages  I thought  I would need, but I ended up with a bunch of tabs I didn't ever use that cluttered up the book.
> 
> 
> 
> So I started doing this: as I was working problems I would tab something I actually used to work a problem, this kept me from adding way to many tabs.


Another Shag user here. I agree to tab while working problems at first. After I had worked all the problems at least once, I went back and filled in the ones I wanted to refer to quickly. It seemed like most of them were the various power cycles.


----------



## Shaggy

The as you go method is the only way. That is what I did as well. What you think you need at the start of the process and the what you actually use are two entirely different animals.


----------



## Shaggy

bump for the next group. Anyone see value in pinning this thing or am I just overvaluing it because it is my post?


----------



## MechGuy

Shaggy said:


> bump for the next group. Anyone see value in pinning this thing or am I just overvaluing it because it is my post?



I second the motion to have this thread pinned. The Shaggy method is tried and true!


----------



## RevMen

I ended up not having too many tabs, but I color coded them based on the type of information they led to. One color for tables/charts, one color for formulas, one color for procedures. I wouldn't tab something until I used it to solve more than one or two problems.


----------



## Sschell

bump for the noobs... good luck!!!


----------



## Firefly

Shaggy said:


> I can and will put a list together of what I tabbed, but it is unlikely that I will be able to get it up before you guys take the test (7 days). Like the others have stated, the act of tabbing what you feel is important has its own inherent value. When I tabbed my books, it wasn't that I went through the books and thought "ah, this is important." It was while I was working problems (NCEES sample, MERM sample, MERM practice, PPI 6min sols). When I found a useful equation or data table, I marked it.
> Also, it should be noted... On the page that received a tab indicating important data (equation or table), I hi-lited the equation or table so that when I got to the page, I didn't have to search for the equation.


Was this list ever compiled?


----------



## buick455

I tabbed the shit out of my MERM and for me it was a waste of time. I ended up creating a master index for all the chapters and called it my "Quick Reference System". I put allot of time into this and it works. I have it posted on the following site:

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestu...ck%20Reference/


----------



## Shaggy

Putting the time into whatever system used is the important thing. For buick455 it was his reference index. For me it was the tabbing. The important thing is to do something that helps you find data that you feel is important... and to find that data quickly. I believe everyone should put forth the effort. I don't think simply using anyone elses selected "important data" is much benefit.


----------



## matthew

buick455

I am using your "Quick Referance " system. You obviously put a lot of time and effort into that document. About tabbing and writting notes in the MERM. I have been studying since November for the April 2010 est. As I study I write little notes in the margins, circle important equations etc. I have found my self putting 3" x 3" post-it notes in the text of the book to help get my thoughts together for the multi step problems. ie: It takes 4 steps to calculate the friction factor in a length of pipe. I have these steps on the post-it notes near the Moody graph. Looking at the Virginia rules, I see no problem as long as the post-its are permanitly affixed. Some of my tabs are just post it notes. Has anybody seen any problem with post it notes in the text of the MERM in Virginia?


----------



## Shaggy

In California, it was recommended to tape down the standard post-it using something like Scotch Tape. Permanent is a loose term. I would not consider the adhesion of a post-it as permanent.


----------



## Shaggy

bump


----------



## John_NY

In addition to tabbing similar to Shaggy method, I made a MERM index.

This index is 3-4 pages showing the major topics.

I used this in study and on the test. It's faster than the detailed MERM Index. I printed it and put it in front of my Printed MERM index in a binder.

MERM_Index.xls


----------



## buick455

matthew said:


> buick455
> I am using your "Quick Reference " system. You obviously put a lot of time and effort into that document. About tabbing and writing notes in the MERM. I have been studying since November for the April 2010 est. As I study I write little notes in the margins, circle important equations etc. I have found my self putting 3" x 3" post-it notes in the text of the book to help get my thoughts together for the multi step problems. ie: It takes 4 steps to calculate the friction factor in a length of pipe. I have these steps on the post-it notes near the Moody graph. Looking at the Virginia rules, I see no problem as long as the post-its are permanently affixed. Some of my tabs are just post it notes. Has anybody seen any problem with post it notes in the text of the MERM in Virginia?



Thanks, The system worked for me and I also has a coworker use it this past spring and he passed. How did you do? Note: I sent it to Lyndeburg and got no response.


----------



## abourne

Shaggy,

I find that flipping through the book can be time-consuming and uncomfortable, even with tabs.

I've decided to do the following:

1) Create an organized binder with tabs, sub-tabs, and Table of Contents

2) Copy the Appendicies by topic

For example, I've copied all the Fluids Appendicies needed for fluid dynamics:

14.A

16.B

17.A

17.B

17.D

etc.

I plan to do the same for Thermo and other hand tables needed.

3) Copy the pages with important formulas and tables

For example, on the top of your book, you have a tab for the Hydrualic power tables, etc. I've copied pages 18-6 and 18-7 and putting them into a tab in my Reference/Organization binder.

As I approach the exam, I will in more detail organize this binder with the topics on the side and post-it tabs on the top for specific formulas, figures, tables, etc.

I do plan to meet with colleagues and classmates before the exam to discuss organization.

It's always good to know which tools might be handy.

I certainly agree with not bringing in books and materials not used during your studies.

I may post a thread with details and pictures of my Reference/Organization binder. However, don't hold me to this. I'm still overwhelmed and it's possible I might not do this until after the exam.

I want my life back.


----------



## xps

tabbing is allowed in NY?

thanks


----------



## WV_Boiler

Not sure if Buick is still active, but what edition of Machinery Handbook and Shigley did you use for your quick reference?


----------



## greauxpete

Has 3M called Shaggy to use his name on their professional exam niche market for reference tabs? I have a name Shagdelic Tabs.

Good stuff - I used a variation of this method and passed first time.


----------



## Magnus

WV_Boiler said:


> Not sure if Buick is still active, but what edition of Machinery Handbook and Shigley did you use for your quick reference?


I'm not Buick, but passed first attempt so maybe my opinion counts anyway. I used Shigley's 4th edition (old, but relevant) and Machinery's Handbook 24 (likewise) and I referenced both books during the exam.

I tabbed most of my references according to the recommendations in this thread and was very pleased with the result.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bump.

BTW, does anyone know if those write on plastic tabs that are similar to sticky notes are ok to use for the exam in Texas?


----------



## uzairsyedahmed

Shaggy, Could you post a picture of your tabs for the MD sections? I was able to make out what tabs you used for fluids thermo and heat, just wanted to see what you have tabbed for MD sections. Its not clear in the image. Thanks!


----------



## nsgoldberg

Shaggy, this technique is awesome, thanks for sharing. I've been using this method for the past month or so and it's made a big difference. Wish I had known about it while in college! Would have saved some time on those open-book exams.

Uzairsyedahmed, the point is not to copy his tabs - but to copy his method. You should tab the relevant subjects as you work your way through the problems and find important sections. Or copy his tabs, if that works for you.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed

nsgoldberg. yeah I know.. I was just being lazy  ..


----------



## roadwreck

Seeing as how the original post by Shaggy was in 2007 and he hasn't logged onto the site since 2011, it seems unlikely that he is going to be able to respond to your request uzairsyedahmed.

As nsgoldberg mentioned, the best tabbing method is to tab the pages you found yourself using repeatedly while working problems. While working problems I kept some blank tabs on hand and marked the pages I kept coming back to. A week or two before the exam I went back and organized those tabs a little better using the "Shaggy Method".


----------



## Shaggy

It is awesome that this thread is still alive. For some reason I came to check on it... funny that the last update was just a month ago. As reiterated above, the main concepts are "you" determine what is important, then arrange the side tabs by section and the top tabs such that all the tabs in the section are visible from the front of the section. This allows you to quickly go to the section and then quickly go to the formula/table.


----------



## Jonhnny123

Shaggy,

I used a similar tabbing method and found it very helpful.

I saved the tabbing till about 2 weeks before the exam. At that point I had gone through most of my practice problems and review, so I knew which sections were the most important for me. Around that same time, I also started putting together my handwritten reference sheet. Both activities helped my familiarity with the MERM and especially the formulas that I needed to know.

I ended up not really needing the tabs or my reference sheet, but it was a great exercise. Now, over a year later, having the MERM tabbed out is excellent. It's one of my most used reference books and I'm able to very quickly navigate through it.

I went with heavy duty, sticky tabs that seem to have held up quite well so far.


----------



## cneilc

I cannot view Shaggy's .jpgs.  I've logged in and looked for the settings to allow them, with no luck.  Any advice?  Thanks!


----------



## matt267 PE

cneilc said:


> I cannot view Shaggy's .jpgs.  I've logged in and looked for the settings to allow them, with no luck.  Any advice?  Thanks!


Given the age of the original post (2007). You will likely never see the jpgs.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You should be able to discern the method from reading his description.  It's actually very simple.  On the side of the book you tab the main chapters - Chapter 1 - Math, Chapter 2 - Thermo etc.  On the top of the book, BY CHAPTER, you tab formulas or diagrams you find important. When tabbing at the top, start either at the inside of the book and work your way out or vice versa so that there's a specific pattern.  For example, my first formula that I find useful I may tab the outer, right corner in chapter 1 and then work my way inward toward the spine.  When you get to Chapter 2 you do the same.

It's easier if you use specific colors, for example, chapter 1 red tabs, chapter 2 yellow etc.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty similar to this except he seems to have tabbed his formulas and tables along with the chapters on the side.


----------



## banditman

Here are the original photos from doing some internet sleuthing (wayback machine lol). 

https://web.archive.org/web/20120624105836/http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/635/merm3ni5.jpg

https://web.archive.org/web/20120624105631/http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4530/merm2tt4.jpg

https://web.archive.org/web/20120624110005/http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/6294/merm1ib6.jpg


----------



## Habib

There will be less tabbing with new exam specifications.


----------



## nirvick

Hi,

I can't see the picture.Can you please upload it again?

Karim


----------



## MetsFan

> 1 hour ago, nirvick said:
> Hi,
> 
> I can't see the picture.Can you please upload it again?
> 
> Karim


1 page back:


----------



## nirvick

Tried on the different network also on different PC.But still no luck. If somebody has that can you please share it with me ([email protected]).


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

For those who can't see the pictures, it's really not that difficult.  Along the right side of the MERM (opposite the spine) tab all the MAIN CHAPTERS only.  So your tab should only have Math, Fluids, Thermo - whatever the chapter name in the MERM is.  Along the top of your MERM, place tabs for each table/chart etc. you found useful by chapter.  Alternate colors if you need to and of course stagger your tabs so they're not all directly under each other.  It is almost identical to the Youtube video that I posted in the previous page except that video has both the main chapter and the tables tabbed along the side instead of splitting it between side/top of the MERM.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's one of the pics from the links for those who can't view it.


----------



## nirvick

thanks for the picture


----------



## jpursley

I am planning on just going through the Lindeburg Practice Problems, 6 minute solutions, the online questions cafe and a practice exam but was wondering if I should go through and tab my MERM book first or start working the problems and tab the book from there.


----------

